# Another Harbor Freight gem!



## a1Jim

interesting review well done


----------



## dustbunny

I also bought this lathe for the price tag and features. 
Mine came out of the box with no issues, all aligned.
I put a piece of plywood on the leg supports, and built a small box for accessories on the ply shelf.
Awesome review, and if I can add a note- if anyone is thinking about trying turning, this is a great machine at a price that is not going to bankrupt you. 
Try it, if you don't really like it you haven't broken the bank.

Lisa


----------



## rossbotics

Anchor it to the floor, I don't have a central Machinery wood lathe, Mine is Delta made in 1960, But it's anchored just the same


----------



## dbhost

Dustbunny, you got pics of your box / shelf layout? Mine's a basic shelf drilled to hold the accessories nice and tight… I have considered building a box, or a proper stand, but nothing springs to mind…

Doug, If my workshop wasn't my attached garage, I would SERIOUSLY consider it. A friend of mine's soon to be ex father in law has an old Rockwell that is anchored to the floor of his shed / shop. He never has to chase his lathe…


----------



## boboswin

I had that style lathe a few years back and did a ton of work with it.
The Reeves pully needs a good cleaning about once a year but it ran like a top for me.
I put a plywood shelf across the leg standards and sandbagged it.
It make a huge difference in vibration.

Bob


----------



## Mike67

Good review, thanks. I have that lathe now and have used it for a bunch of furniture parts - chair legs, spindles, etc. It works fine. Great starter lathe at a good price when its on sale.


----------



## jake

I don't have a lathe and appreciate your review. I have to watch the price of my tools and can't just buy the top of the line as many people do. With so many tools made in the same factories these days, there are many bargains if people are willing to look past the brand. I will likely buy one based on your review, thanks!


----------



## dustbunny

David,

I built this box as part of the shelf, it is basically four sides of 1" pine scraps I had laying around, and a double hinged lid. Because the legs are mounted on angles, a solid lid will not swing up without hitting the height of the space, or the top of the tapered legs. I pretty much threw this together in an hour or so.

I had a piece of styrofoam from some boxed machinery, I cut out spots for my faceplates, and it had compartments that I put stuff in. It mostly has chucks, faceplate's, tool rests, and wrenches.









If you need more info you can PM me.


----------



## dbhost

No need, you gave me LOTS of ideas… Love that box idea, super easy to do, What about ballast with it though? I don't see enough space for sand bags…


----------



## boboswin

You can drop a bag on either end and still have access to the storage.

Bob


----------



## Broda

I have no doubt that that is the same as the popular MC900 lathes we have in australia. they are sold under different logos ie. Carbatec, Timbecon, hare and forbes etc. but are all made in the same factory.
I bought mine second hand for 200 bucks (including a nova chuck) and I have had no problems with it. Its a great lathe for a bigginer turner untill they can upgrade to something better.

This is mine; they look identical


----------



## dbhost

Yeah it looks the same. I have seen this lathe online in various colors and stripes with different names on it, they all seem to be off of the same line in Taiwan, just go through different paint and stickers…

FWIW, I LOVE that orange color, and if I end up needing to repaint mine just might get a coat of orange…


----------



## dbhost

Just looked up that MC9000, yeah it looks identical…

You guys in Oz are getting hammered price wise though. That lowest price on that lathe I found is the equivalent of $330.00 U.S.D., still far less expensive than buying it with a Jet label but about double what we can buy them for on sale here… Of course I am not privy to the sale flyers and such.

FWIW, regular full retail for this tool here in the U.S. is $249.99 for the Central Machinery variant.
It runs $799.00 for the Jet variant.

Aside from cosmetic differences, such as color, striping etc… mounting location of the switch and the switch itself, which I honestly prefer where the Central Machinery switch is. Makes it a LOT easier to put this lathe on a different stand…. and possibly the tool rest, but the demo model I saw in store appeared identical…. I really see no difference other than name brand recognition. Which is worth something if you are a retailer, but worth diddly squat if you are just trying to turn a few spindles and bowls…


----------



## MikeGager

great review, i plan on getting this lathe as soon as i have the extra cash


----------



## DTWoodknot

Nice review i think you sold me, i have an old craftman that my brother found @ the dump that I have been bringing back from the dead and now that i have it work i want abetter one but don't want to spend a lot.


----------



## reggiek

I have a jet 10" that I use for spindles and a pen or two if I am in the mood…..It works great…and is very similar (a lot of clones have come from these as you said) and it was cheaper for the extension bed than my larger lathe so I can turn long spindles.

I bought a used Stubby many years ago…and when that no longer could get it done…I got the PM3520b (I love that lathe - but since I do alot of turning…I bit the bullet and bought it…it is not as pricey as some of the truly deluxe models, like the ones the pro's endorse).

One thing for sure though…its not only the lathe, but the tools, the chucks and the wood for blanks that will add up (unless you have a nice free source of burls and blocks).

When it comes down to it…its the the talent of the user that makes a lathe great.


----------



## dbhost

Even with the low dollar turning tools and chucks, there are some real gems out there. I REALLY like my Benjamin's Best set I got from PSI, although I could use a larger roughing gouge, and the WoodRiver chuck from Woodcraft is every bit as nice as chucks costing twice as much. It grips like a Pit Bulls bite, and although a keyed chuck would have been nicer, I find I can tighten this one handed with no problem… But then again I have big hands…


----------



## Knothead62

Thanks for the review. I bought the HF for a song! I like it so far but the previous owner cautioned me about the light weight. I am planning on putting the stand on two 2X4's that extend out and put a heavy piece of plywood over them where I stand. I figure that my weight will hold it down. Also, like the storage box on the spreaders. I have some scrap plywood that will come in handy here.


----------



## JJohnston

Harbor Freight must have gotten wind of the good reviews. I checked just now (4-20-10) and it's up to $299.99.


----------



## dbhost

Their price jumps around. But that is the highest I have ever heard of for it. I think it was in the March Circular for $189.00. Just watch the fliers, and magazine coupons….


----------



## jbertelson

*All*
Putting it on a cabinet with drawers, crude or otherwise, and storing things there will stabilize it. If I ever get a lathe, it will have to be mobile. It will get large locking or retracting wheels, and be sitting on the cabinet.

My old tool bench has some crude drawers under it. They will get replaced sometime in the next 2 years. Yesterday, for reasons unknown, I tried to lift one end. I am quite strong. I could not lift it. Why? Probably the 500 pounds or more of drawer construction and all kinds of portable power tools stored underneath it. I have considered my work bench an immovable object for the last 30 years (it is 37 years old or so).


----------



## dbhost

Now THAT's funny….


----------



## blackie2136

is this a good lathe for a 1st time turner. i am looking to get into the field. i want to make chess pieces for a board i just built. i know its an ok brand on the cheap. i was loking at a smaller one but its on sale and 20% off its a bargin


----------



## dbhost

Not sure about the smaller models, but this lathe has been great for me the entire time I have had it, and I turn a lot on it. I don't think I would bother with the long bed length if you weren't at least thinking you might want to make table legs, long spindles and that sort of thing. If you are only wanting to turn things like pens, bottle stoppers, chess pieces and such, I would look into a smaller model. This thing does take up a chunk of floor space!


----------



## WoodworkingGeek

I love this lathe! It works great! Thanks for the review.
-matthew


----------



## thenickedfinger

I have this lathe now, and am very happy with it so far.


----------



## dbhost

LONG TERM UPDATE.

This lathe has been in my shop now a little over 2 years, and I have spent a lot of time turning on it. I am still relatively happy with the machine. There are some low points with it, but nothing I wouldn't expect. The machine did not come with any sort of lock washers, lock nuts, or thread locker on the bolts to the stand, so all of them had loosened up over time. For now I have disassembled and dabbed loc tite blue on the bolt threads then reassembled. If that fails, I will replace the bolts / nuts with compatible SAE threaded carriage bolts and nylon insert lock nuts. Aside from that, the only issue I have had is the OEM belt, which was replaced by a NAPA belt about 6 months after I bought the lathe.

This is NOT my most used tool in the shop. But I must admit, this is the machine that brings me the most pleasure to use. You can see the centers line up point to point on this thing after some careful alignment of the head stock. I initially had trouble adjusting it, but figured it out quickly… It is much harder to explain how / where to adjust than it is to actually do it. Once locked down it is tight, and does not move.

All in all this is a great shop addition for not a lot of money…


----------



## vegeta

my daughter just got 1 of these today feels like a great piece of machinery after reading this i feel she got a great deal 
thanks for the review


----------



## dbhost

If she has long hair, drive the point home that she MUST keep the hair tied up TIGHT and away from any spinning things…


----------



## vegeta

thanks for the heads up but she has been turning on a midi lathe sence she was 14 years old.
she is very safty conscions 
this will be her 2nd lathe and she bought with her own money she made from turning pens on the midi lathe


----------



## LepelstatCrafts

I am thinking of getting one of these since there is a great special in Wood Mag. I was wondering if I could lift the bed out of the box myself or if I really need a second person. I understand that the entire system is around 200 lbs. but is there anything I should watch out for during assembly?

Thanks!


----------



## thenickedfinger

I was able to put mine together by myself. I assembled the stand and moved it over next to my workbench (where I had the bed resting) and then just moved one end of the bed on to the stand (sort of kitty corner between my bench and the stand), then moved over the second. My bench and the stand were several inches apart in height so I put the stand on some 2×4's to make it more of a match.

It can surely be done, just be safe and plan what you are going to do ahead of time. I had a harder time lifting the box onto my workbench then I did putting the bed on the stand.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I have never turned wood. I'm certain that these are pretty messy in use. How well does dust collection work for these (one of the Rockler funnel/hood rigs like I have on my miter saw) ?


----------



## DocSavage45

I'm joining the club. Purchased the HF version and it will be trucked here. Cost almost as much to ship as I paid. I'm not needing to turn much as I want table and chair legs as well as hardwood colums and posts. My thoughts about the Inexpensive chinese vs. Expensive chinese power tools is who is selling them? How do users rate them. I posted a blog recently to find out areas to watch out for as critiues identify weak tool rest holder, Belt lack of lubrication. Thanks for the 2 year update!


----------



## JoshJock

hey dbhost! I just got this late on sunday and I put it together yesterday. I had the small VS lathe which has been great with no issues. Now i've upgraded 

I have a couple of questions. 
#1 did you have to lube the shafts? what kind of grease did you use if any?
#2 have you use the extended bed for bowls? how does the lathe reacts when the head is turned 180 degrees?

3 did you have to change the belt?

Thanks a lot! I am looking forward to use this late.


----------



## dbhost

To answer your questions JoshJock…

#1 did you have to lube the shafts? what kind of grease did you use if any? *No. I have not had to lube it yet. When I do I will use a dry lube to avoid getting sawdust gunked up with wet lubes… I have some stuff that I got at Ace Hardware in a blue can. LPS I think is the mfg, it's a dry spray lube, don't recall if it is moly lube, or PTFE but it works great on my table saw, figured I would use it on my lathe next… *
#2 have you use the extended bed for bowls? how does the lathe reacts when the head is turned 180 degrees? *I don't turn outboard. Haven't needed to yet, so I don't bother. Everything I have wanted to do fits nicely over the bed, and is plenty comfortable there. I have heard bad things about using that little extension on the left on this lathe, and the Jet that it is a clone of… *
3 did you have to change the belt?* Yes. Wish I had written it down. Google the lathe model #, others have posted the item # from Napa. I used the Napa part # to cross reference at Advance Auto to get the right belt. The OEM belt is pretty bad… *


----------



## thedude50

i always keep my hair tied back it is just common since especially after you snag it once


----------



## JMoneyCountIt

Hey, nice review, any chance you know the thread size on the headstock?


----------

